# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Gas Cook Top Installation - Min distances

## Flynn

Can sombody tell me the min distances that are required for Cooktop installations ie distance from edge of Gas Cooktop to back tiled wall. 
I bought a European gas top and what to make sure it's installation instructions match our Australian standards. Besides the narration says it's 110mm but the diagram shows 20mm :Doh:  .  
I rang Flatpax and they said 20cm!! but the cooktop cut out is 48cm 
=68cm but the benchtop is only 60cm deep  :Doh:  . 
Can someone who knows please help 
Cheers  
Flynn

----------


## bricks

Did you buy the appliance directly from overseas or from a local business, eg not from the internet).  
You need to check that your appliance meets the standards of the technical regulators office. The appliance should have an AGA approved sticker  http://www.aga.asn.au/ 
This site will show you if your appliance is ok to install here and also have the clearance info you need- I would give it to you but im in S.A. and my regulations may be different to yours.

----------


## Flynn

It is a "Euro" appliance which was bought from a well known local supplier Swan Auctions in Richmond.  
Thanks for the site info, but I couldn't find the clearances info. 
Flynn

----------


## Sybarite

I think there is a bit of confusion between the clearances to the back and the sides of the cooktop. 
The splash behind a cooktop is normally of a fire retardant material and as such the specification of 20mm sounds o.k. 
Next to the cooktop is a different story, as it is often going to be a vertical panel of a non fire retardant material and as such requires the stated minimum clearance of 200mm. 
You definitely should not need 200mm from the top to the tiled splash. 
This is according to my copy of AS/NZS 4386.1:1996, which is most generally quoted for kitchen assemblies in Australia. 
Having said that, as others have posted above, some manufacturers specify clearances greater than these...however deviations from these norms usually apply to range hood clearances from gas tops, as the horizontal clearances are quite specific. 
Cheers,

----------


## bricks

I have the AS 5601- 2004 edition, ( latest one available). 
It to says 200 mm ( 20 cm) but the measurement is from the outside edge of the closest burner to the wall, if that makes sense? 
I would normally put fire rated mateiral on the back wall regardless of distance.  
Hope this helps. :Doh:  
Just remember im in S.A. so you may have seperate requirements ( im almost positive that gas is nation wide as it is handled by the office of the technical regulator, who are a national department. But really i don't know?

----------


## Flynn

Ah! I think the confusion is in the use of terms. I take it that the hotpate contains the burners (4 in this case). Right, so 20cm from the burner to the wall is going to be different than the distance from the rear edge of the hotplate to the wall. The installation instructions do not mention the distance from the closest Burner to the wall, only the distance from the edge of the hotplate to the wall. Do the Australian standards mention anything about this distance (rear edge of hotplate to wall) ?. 
Cheers  
Flynn

----------


## Sybarite

Firstly let me say that I'm not trying to contradict Bricks or anyone else - I am just conveying my understanding of the Australian Standards, which I thought applied Australia wide, specific state regulations not withstanding. 
Then there is the difference between combustible and non combustible surfaces.
Because of the innate proximity of most splashbacks to burners, they "should" always be made of a non combustible material, such as glass, stone or tile - layed of course on an also non combustible substrate. 
A combustible surface is "a material that is capable of catching fire and burning at temperature exceeding 50 degrees above ambient" 
To my understanding, AS/ANZ 4386, which refers to AG 601 (AS 5601) states the clearance at back of cooktop to a non-combustible wall surface or splashback; Minimum 50mm. 
Clearance at back of cooktop to a combustible surface: Gas cooktops minimum 200mm from the periphery of any gas burner to a combustible wall surface or splashback. 
Clearance at side of cooktop to a combustible material: There shall be a minimum of 300mm horizontal distance from the periphery of any electric element or gas burner to a combustible surface on the side of a cooktop. 
There hasn't been any update to the AS/ANZ 4386 since 1996, but if the later AS 5601 (AG 601) differs to this I would acknowledge and appreciate the update...especially if there is something in there that I can put in front of my clients that will categorically state that they can not put a gas top underneath a window, steel framed/non opening or not! I tell them they can't but their architects keep telling them they can...(grumble grumble) 
Cheers,

----------


## Flynn

Ah the plot thickens ! So let me see if Mr Dumbass (me) gets this right. If its a combustible wall ie plain plasterboard then it's 200mm from edge of closest burner to combustible wall. However, if it's an non combustible wall then such as a tiled wall then the min distance is 50mm. Big difference there ! Thanks Sybarite. 
Bricks ! You champ! Can you confirm this is your understanding? 
And is there anything more of relevance contained in 5.2.2 Restriction on appliance location of AS 5601. 
Cheers Flynn

----------


## bricks

Flynn, that's pretty much it. 
With your fire rating tho- not all tiles are fire rated eg glass tiles usually arn't, toughened glass usually is, ceramic usually is, etc. If you are unsure about it, the guy who sells it to you should be able to tell you, or line the wall with villa board or cement sheet first instead of gyprock, then tile over as normal.  
Clause 5.2.2 is a ridiculous clause designed to prevent stupid people hurting themselves or others  
It simply says that an outdoor appliance (eg barbeque), has to go outside. And an indoor appliance eg ( your oven and cooktop) has to go inside.   
As a general rule I always line the back wall and side walls of the cooking area with something fire rated. - consider how far the flame will lick out if you put a massive pot on your biggest burner?- 
Ps. The way earls wrote it above is clear, and to the best of my knowledge correct.

----------


## Flynn

Game over - Thanks Gentlemen  :2thumbsup:

----------

